# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Γρίβας Βασίλης

## Polyneikos

Βάζω μια παλια συνεντευξη του Βασίλη Γρίβα από το περιοδικό Αθλητής.

----------


## Muscleboss

φοβερός αθλητής, για να μαθαίνουν και οι νεότεροι κάποους από τους σημαντικούς αθλητές που πέρασαν από το ελληνικό bodybuilding.

1os στο Junior και 1ος στη γενική κατηγορία το 1991... νομίζω λέει πολλά.   :03. Bowdown:  

ΜΒ

----------


## billys15

Πανο ποσο ηταν το 91?  :01. Confused:

----------


## Muscleboss

δε ξέρω ακριβώς... γύρω στα 20 όμως θα ήταν. μεγάλο ταλέντο billy...

MB

----------


## Polyneikos

Μετέπειτα βεβαια ο Βασίλης κερδισε και αλλους εγχώριους τίτλους καθως επισης και την  5η θεση στο Παγκόσμιο και την  2η  θεση στο Πανευρωπαϊκο της WABBA.

----------


## Polyneikos

Βαζω μερικες φωτογραφίες ακόμα αυτου του αθλητη,πραγματικα έχει αφησει ιστορια στο Ελληνικο Βodybuilding !! 
Είναι ένας αθλητης ο οποιος ανηκει δικαιωματικα στο *Hall Of Fame* του Ελληνικου bodybuilding αλλά και του  :bodybuilding.gr:  !!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟΣ ο Γριβας!!!

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Φοβερος ο Γριβας, και αναρωτιομουνα πως και δεν ειχαμε αναφερει κατι για την πορεια αυτου του αθλητη..
Εχω την εντυπωση οτι ο τελευταιος του αγωνας ηταν το 99' στο κλειστο του Περιστεριου αν δεν κανω λαθος.. (Φοβερος αγωνας με παρα πολυ κοσμο). Θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα που οταν βγηκε ο βασιλης στην σκηνη, στην κατηγορια των πρωταθλητων, που λιποθυμισε και επεσε κατω και παγωσαμε ολοι. Βεβαια μετα συνηλθε και πηρε και τον γενικο τιτλο ΦΥΣΙΚΑ.
Δεν ειμαι και σιγουρος, αλλα δεν ειχε πεσει και ξυλο σε αυτον τον αγωνα (κατι προβολεις ειχαν φυγει στον αερα, στην κατηγορια -80)..????

----------


## James

Aρχοντας.Επιβλητικη παρουσια,φοβερο καλούπι,καταπληκτικος bber.Nιωθω τυχερος που τον έχω δει να αγωνίζεται.

----------


## spirospros

:02. Shock:  απλα απιστευτος 


κορυφη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

MEGALOS ATHLITIS,RESPECT.

----------


## Polyneikos

Nα παραθεσω μερικες φωτογραφίες του Βασίλη Γριβα,ενος χαρισματικου πρωταθλητη...




> φοβερός αθλητής, για να μαθαίνουν και οι νεότεροι κάποους από τους σημαντικούς αθλητές που πέρασαν από το ελληνικό bodybuilding.
> 
> 1os στο Junior και 1ος στη γενική κατηγορία το 1991... νομίζω λέει πολλά.  
> 
> ΜΒ


 
Το 1991,παίζωντας στο Πανελληνιο στην κατηγορία εφήβων,κερδισε τον Γενικο Τίτλο,κερδίζωντας αθλητες όπως ο Τασος Μωρος,Κοσυφίδης,Ασημομυτης.
Στο Πανευρωπαικο μετα από λίγο κατέλαβα την 2η θεση!
















*Μια παλια φωτογραφία από ενα εξωφυλλο του Αθλητη με τον Γρίβα σε πολυ μικρη ηλικια,στα ξεκινηματα του,μαζί με τον Δημητρη Ασημομυτη και την Βίκυ Λεστενκο*




*Και αλλη μια φωτο με τον Γιωργο Παπαδακη*

----------


## Dreiko

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: απο τα καλουπια που μου αρεσουν... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια χαρακτηριστικη πόζα του Γρίβα,όλα τα λεφτα...Αντε γεια :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## NASSER

Εξαιρετικός αθλητής !!! Για την εποχή του ηταν αρκετά ογκώδης και με πολύ καλή ποιότητα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Και καποιες αλλες φωτογραφίες του Γρίβα,νομίζω θα πρεπει να συμπληρωθουν στο τόπικ του...

*Μαρκογλου,Καραμανλακης,Γριβας,Πλευρίτης

* 


*Σιωτης,Γρίβας,Μπουντουλης*

 


*Η μαγεία της σκηνης,μια πολυ ωραία φωτογραφία !!!

*

----------


## Muscleboss

Βασίλης Γρίβας, φόβος και τρόμος όταν κατέβαινε... δεν είχε αντίπαλο.

Προσέξτε στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία αναλογίας μέσης-ώμων, φοβερό V-shape. 
Σε μια συζήτηση που είχαμε κάποτε σε ένα γυμναστήριο κάποιος παλιός αθλητής υποστήριξε ότι ο Γρίβας ήταν ο πιο προικισμένος γεννετικά Έλληνας. Δεν ξέρω αν ηταν ο πιο προικισμένος γεννατικά, αλλά σίγουρα είχε κορυφαίες γεννετικές προδιαγραφές που συνδίαζας ωραίες αναλογίες και ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΕΣ διαστάσεις.




> 








> *Η μαγεία της σκηνης,μια πολυ ωραία φωτογραφία !!!*


Πραγματικά αγαπημένη φωτογραφία. 
Το αγωνιστικό bodybuilding σε όλο του το μεγαλείο... χιλιάδες μάτια καρφωμένα στον αθλητή ο οποίος σωστά προετοιμασμένος και γεμάτος αυτοπεποίθηση επιδεικνύει το άριστο αποτέλεσμα των σκληρών προσπαθειών του.  :03. Clap:   :03. Bowdown: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Βασίλης Γριβας στα πρωτα του βηματα,ξεκινησε 19 χρονων τους αγωνες,απο νωρις εδειξε το ταλεντο του

*WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα 1989: 2oς Juniors (ο πρωτος του αγωνας)
*






*WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα 1990: 1oς Juniors
*



*WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πανελληνιο Kυπελλο 1990: 1oς Juniors και 2ος στον Γενικο,πίσω απο τον Γιαννη Γκίνη!
*

----------


## Universal

Ο Ελληνας Βerry De Mey!Αθλητης με πολυ ωραιο στησιμο στην σκηνη,ψηλος,επιβλητικος,ωραιο ποζαρισμα..
Φοβερος ο Γριβας,νομίζω το 1998-1999 εφτασε στο ζενιθ του  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πανευρωπαικο στο Alzey της Γερμανίας,κατηγορία εφηβων,1ος Θοδωρης Κοσυφίδης,2ος ο Βασίλης Γριβας!



Οι χρυσοί εφηβοι





Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα 1991
Δημητρης Ασημομυτης -Βασίλης Γρίβας- Τασος Μωρος
Γενικος Τίτλος,Νικητης ο Junior Βασίλης Γρίβας!









Και ενα εξωφυλλο από τις εκδόσεις του Αθλητη

----------


## Muscleboss

Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα για το σπάνιο υλικό! Μεγάλος αθλητής ο Γρίβας!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Ο χαρακτηρισμός του ως Έλληνα Berry De May από το μέλος Universal νομίζω ειναι απολυτα επιτυχημένος!  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## manos_

Τον εχω γνωρισει και του εχω μιλησει αρκετες φορες.Πολυ καλος και γαμω τους χαρακτηρες μετραει.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αθλητής με τεράστιες δυνατότητες αν συνέχηζε να αγωνίζετε , είχα την τύχη να αγωνιστώ μαζί του στην ίδια κατηγορία στο παγκόσμιο του 97 και πραγματικα ήταν αξιόλογος αθλητής , είχε το καλούπι αλλα είχε και δουλεμένη μυική μάζα , ολοκληρωμένος αθλητής χωρίς αδυναμίες , όταν πετύχαινε φόρμα δεν είχε να φοβηθεί κανέναν  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mερικες φωτογραφίες του Βασίλη Γρίβα,από τους  πρωτους του αγωνες...
Πανελληνιο κυπελλο 1990,1η θεση στους Juniors και 2ος στον Γενικο Τίτλο,πίσω απο τον Γιάννη Γκίνη.
Στην ηλικία 20 ετων!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

O Berry De May της Ελλαδας ,οπως πολυ σωστα τον αναφερετε ,στο Μιστερ Ελλας της WABBA 1991 ,οπου κερδισε τον γενικο τιτλο σε πολυ μικρη ηλικια κ με μεγαλο ανταγωνισμο.

Σε πιο παλιο ποστ αναφερομενοι στον Βασιλη Γριβα και στον Θοδωρο Κοσυφιδη μου εχει μεινει στο μυαλο η φραση του Polyneikos   <<Δυσκολα ξαναβγαινουν τετοια junior>>

----------


## ελμερ

φοβερος ο Γριβας.....το σωμα του δειχνει συμπαγες ειναι συμμετρικο χωρις μεγαλη μεση κτλ........αγαλμα....... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

> O Berry De May της Ελλαδας ,οπως πολυ σωστα τον αναφερετε ,στο Μιστερ Ελλας της WABBA 1991 ,οπου κερδισε τον γενικο τιτλο σε πολυ μικρη ηλικια κ με μεγαλο ανταγωνισμο.
> 
> Σε πιο παλιο ποστ αναφερομενοι στον Βασιλη Γριβα και στον Θοδωρο Κοσυφιδη μου εχει μεινει στο μυαλο η φραση του Polyneikos   <<Δυσκολα ξαναβγαινουν τετοια junior>>


Xρηστο,σε ευχαριστουμε για αλλη μια φορα για τα φοβερα βιντεο που μας βαζεις  :03. Clap: 
Αν και δεν ειναι και τοσο υψηλής ευκρίνειας  το πλανο,δείχνει "κατασφαγμενος" ο Γριβας,σε φοβερη φόρμα!
Φυσικά χρόνο με τον χρόνο εβαζε μυικά κιλά δημιουργωντας ενα επιβλητικό σωμα.
Αν αναλογιστουμε και το ύψος του (1.85) που αποτελεί μειονεκτημα για το αγωνιστικο bodybuilding,το να εισαι ψηλος εννοω,αντιλαμβανομαστε τις διαστασεις του!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εμένα πολύ μου άρεσε το σώμα του Βασίλη πολύ ωραίος αθλητής και μου άρεσε που είχαμε παίξει όπως και με αρκετούς Ελληνες αθλητές στην ίδια κατηγορία στο παγκόσμιο του 97 , χαίρεσαι να λές ότι συμμετέχεις με αθλητές τέτοιου επιπέδου σε αγώνες και όποτε ο Βασίλης έπιανε καλή φόρμα δεν είχε να φοβηθεί κανέναν  αντίπαλο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## vaggan

υπεροχο καλουπι :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## soko

Λοιπον μιας και εγω σιγα-σιγα ξεθαβω το αρχειο με της φωτογραφιες μου....να βαλω μια φωτο του Βασιλη  Γριβα με τον Νικο Παπαγεωργιου, στην μεση δεν γνωριζω ποιος ειναι...οπως δεν θυμαμαι και απο πιον αγωνα ειναι η Φωτο.... :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

Στη μέση Αθανάσιος Ράικος φίλος του Νίκου Παπαγεωργίου, γιατρός πλέον και καλός γνώστης του αθλήματος. Η φώτο είναι από το παγκόσμιο της ΝΑΒΒΑ το 1997 στην Αθήνα, όπου συμμετείχε μεγάλη ομάδα Ελλήνων αθλητών.

----------


## soko

Γεια σου.... Νasser :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: !!!! Ακριβως  στο παγκόσμιο του 97 στην αθήνα.... :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τωρα που το λέτε το κατάλαβα και γω , απο τα παρασκήνια θυμάμαι τον χώρο που κάναμε το ζέσταμα , όλοι είμασταν εκεί , μεγάλη Ελληνική συμμετοχή ανεξάρτητα ομοσπονδιών  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## soko

Και εσυ Ηλια σε Σουπερ φορμα ησουν στο Παγκοσμιο 1997 στην Αθηνα απο οτι θυμαμαι.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλός ήμουν , γύρω στα 105 κιλα , αλλα με βάση αυτα που είχα κάνει και τα λάθη θα μπορούσα να βγώ πολύ καλύτερος

----------


## Polyneikos

Καποιες φωτογραφίες που βρήκα στο νετ..

Aπο τo *Grand Prix Διάπλαση 1999*, που είχε διοργανωθεί από τον Τάσο Ζαχαρόπουλο

Bασίλης Γρίβας, Γενικός Νικητής ,με τον Βασίλη Μάρκογλου









*Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο  ΠΕΣΔ 1999* 

Bασίλης Γρίβας, Γενικός Νικητής , Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης (πρώτος του αγώνας), Βασίλη Μάρκογλου

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

α ρε Κωστα..τον θυμαμαι τον αγωνα..!!!! ειχε πεσει σκληρη κοντρα μεταξυ Γριβα - Καραμανλακη στην ψηλη κατηγορια.... με νικητη τον Γριβα τελικα.. (εννοω το πανελληνιο κυπελλο της ΠΕΣΔ 1999)..

----------


## vaggan

ο γριβας θεωρω ειχε το πιο ομορφο καλουπι απο τους ελληνες bbers οι μυες και τα κοκκαλα ηταν τοσο αρμονικα συνδεδεμενα μεταξυ τους...και ο μαρκογλου φυτιλια παντως :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## DIMITROS

*Ο Β.Γριβας σημερα μαζι με τη Β.Δημητρακη!!! ( μια χαρα ειναι!!!!!)

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Βασίλης Γρίβας,στην ηλικία των 20 χρονών, στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ, στον Γενικό Τίτλο στάθηκε πολύ καλά στον μεγάλο Γιάννη Γκίνη !

----------


## Polyneikos

> Βασίλης Γρίβας, φόβος και τρόμος όταν κατέβαινε... δεν είχε αντίπαλο.
> 
> Προσέξτε στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία αναλογίας μέσης-ώμων, φοβερό V-shape. 
> 
> ΜΒ


Bλέπωντας αυτές τις φωτογραφίες από το Grand Prix Διάπλαση 1999, θυμήθηκα το σχόλιο του Muscleboss για το V-shape που είχε ο Γρίβας.
Στους κορυφαίους ψηλούς Έλληνες αθλητές.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

To 2009 μου έδωσε πολύτιμες πληροφορίες για την επιστροφή μου στη σκηνή.Απλός,προσιτός και πρόθυμος να βοηθήσει δίχως ενδοιασμό και ίχνος τουπέ.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Η συνέντευξη του μεγάλου αθλητή Βασίλη Γρίβα με την οποία ξεκινάει αυτό το αφιέρωμα είναι από το περιοδικό των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ*, Bodybuilding & Fitness, τεύχος Νο 4- Φεβρουάριος 2000.

Ολόκληρο το τεύχος έχει ανέβει ήδη στο blog.athlitis.gr

Στις σελίδες 12-18 μπορείτε να διαβάσετε την παρουσίαση του αγώνα «ΠΕΣΔ-Κύπελο 1999» με νικητή τον Γρίβα, ενώ στις σελίδες 28-29 ένα πρόγραμμα γυμναστικής του.

----------


## Polyneikos

Από το αφιέρωμα του Κυπέλλο της ΠΕΣΔ το 1999, μια φωτογραφία που βλέπεις την ποιότητα του Βασίλη Γρίβα

----------


## Polyneikos

Από τους κορυφαίους ψηλούς αθλητές , με μια δεκαετία γεμάτη διακρίσεις. (1989-1999)

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι τραβηγμένες στο International gym,οδός Βατοπεδίου στους Αμπελόκηπους.Ο Βασίλης,από τα μεγαλύτερα ταλέντα,που στα 21 κέρδισε γενικό.Στον τελευταίο του αγώνα ζύγιζε πάνω από 245 λίμπρες

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Ως Junior υπήρξε από τα μεγαλύτερα ταλέντα και ήταν ένας από τους λίγους juniors όπου έκανε μεγάλη καριέρα και ως senior.
Στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο WABBA 1990 σε ηλικία 19 ετών είχε κοντραριστεί με τον Γκίνη στο γενικό, ενώ το 1991, 20 ετών βγήκε 2ος Junior Mr Europe.

Οι δύο παρακάτω φωτογραφίες είναι αντιπροσωπευτικές και είναι από το περιοδικό ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ τεύχος No 95 – Ιούλιος 1991 όπου ανέβηκε πρόσφατα ηλεκτρονικά στο blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ασχημα νεα :01. Sad: 

http://www.newsbomb.gr/ellada/astyno...uilding-poy-do

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

καλο παράδεισο  R.I.P

----------


## charchar

Ένα ιδιαίτερα θλιβερό γεγονός , θλιβερά σχολιαζόμενο από ανθρώπους που δεν γνωρίζουν το πρόσωπο! Κρίμα και για τα δύο !! Ας μάθουμε να σεβόμαστε κάποια πράγματα αν δεν γνωρίζουμε πρώτα!!

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Πραγματικά δυσάρεστο το γεγονός για έναν άνθρωπο που εχει προσφέρει πολλά στον χώρο και υπήρξε πηγή έμπνευσης για πολλούς, σπουδαίος αθλητής που άφησε το δικό του στίγμα στο σιδερένιο άθλημα...

 Απο κει και πέρα θα παρακαλουσαμε να λείψουν άσχετα σχόλια για κάτι που δεν αφορά το φόρουμ , δεν ειναι site κουτσομπολιου εδω ούτε λαϊκό δικαστήριο.  Γι'αυτο και μετακινηθηκαν κάποια άσχετα μηνύματα.

Θερμα συλλυπητήρια στους οικίους του.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Μεγάλο κρίμα η απώλεια του Βασίλη Γρίβα , όχι μόνο επειδή ήταν γνωστός μας και ιδιαίτερα εγω που τον ήξερα και είχαμε  αγωνιστεί μαζί , αλλα και ο χώρος όπου έγινε και το αντίκτυπο που έχει στο παιδί του και στα άλλα παιδιά που βίωσαν τετοια τραγική κατάσταση μπροστα στο σχολείο τους 
Καλό παράδεισο και κουράγιο στούς οικείους του !

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βασίλης Γρίβας : 1970-2017 - R.I.P.+*

Σε ηλικία 18 ετών το 1988, ξεκίνησε την επαφή του με το σιδερένιο άθλημα.
Ένα χρόνο αργότερα, το 1989, με μόλις ένα χρόνο προπόνησης, κερδίζει την 2η θέση στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα στην κατηγορία Juniors.
To 1990 κερδίζει την κατηγορία Juniors στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα.
Στο Κύπελλο της ίδιας χρονιάς κερδίζει την πρωτιά στα Juniors και παίρνει την 2η θέση στον Γενικό τίτλο, κάτι που προμηνύει μια μεγάλη καριέρα!






Το ταλέντο αυτού του αθλητή φάνηκε από νωρίς καθώς το 1991, Junior ακόμα, κερδίζει τον Γενικό Τίτλο στο Πρωτάθλημα της ΠΕΣΔ !!
Στην συνέχεια μεσολάβησε η στρατιωτική του θητεία και φτάνουμε το 1995 όπου ο Βασίλης επανέρχεται στο αγωνιστικό προσκήνιο κερδίζοντας και πάλι το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της ΠΕΣΔ!
Μέχρι και το 1999 που κατέβαινε σε αγώνες, ήταν το αθλητής κόσμημα της ΠΕΣΔ καθώς είχε κερδίσει 5 φορές το Mr Ελλάς. (1991-1995-1996-1997-1999) αλλά και το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο το 1999 και πολλά Grand Prix.
Επίσης είχε και διεθνείς διακρίσεις, όπως 5η θέση στο Παγκόσμιο της WABBA και 2η θέση στο Μr Europe της WABBA.
Επιβλητικός στην σκηνή, με αγαλμάτινους μυς, πολλοί τον είχαν χαρακτηρίσει ως τον Ελληνα Berry DeMey.















*Οι* *κυριότερες* *συμμετοχές* *του**:*


1989 WABBA Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2η θέση Eφηβοι1990 WABBA Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1η θέση Eφηβοι1990 WABBA Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1η θέση Eφηβοι – 2ος Γενικό*1991* *WABBA Mr* *Ελλάς* *Γενικός Νικητής*1991 WABBA Mr Europe 2η θέση*199**5** ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα* *Γενικός Νικητής*1995 WABBA Πανευρωπαϊκό Πρωτάθλημα 5η θέση1996 Mr Universal 2η θεση*1996* *Best* *Pro* (*Mr* *M**ακεδονία) Γενικός Νικητής**1996 ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα* *Γενικός Νικητής**1997 ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα* *Γενικός Νικητής*1997 NABBA World Championships 8η θεση*1999* *ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα Γενικός Νικητής*1999 WABBA Πανευρωπαϊκο Βέλγιο 3η θέση*1999 Διαπλαση Grand Prix* *Γενικός Νικητής**19**99 ΠΕΣΔ* *Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο* *Γενικός Νικητής*1999 WABBA Παγκόσμιο Γερμανία 5η θέση



Ως επίλογο θα ήθελα να αναφέρω ότι κόντρα στην τάση της εποχής που εύκολα ο καθένας μπορεί να σχολιάσει , να κριτικάρει και να δικάσει τις επιλογές κάποιου χωρίς καν να τον γνωρίζει, εμείς ως Bodybuilding.gr θα μείνουμε στην αγωνιστική δράση του Βασίλη Γρίβα.
Να είναι ελαφρύ το χώμα που θα τον σκεπάσει και τα συλλυπητήρια στους οικείους τους. R.I.P.+

----------


## Muscleboss

Καλό ταξίδι στο Βασίλη Γρίβα. 

Το όνομά του είναι χαραγμένο ανεξίτηλα στο βιβλίο της ιστορίας του ελληνικού bodybuilding.

----------


## loufas

Κριμα, τετοιο τελος!

----------


## psonara

καλο ταξιδι στον ανθρωπο και καλο κουραγιο κυριως στο παιδακι του.κριμα.

----------


## RAMBO

Οτι και να πουμε ειναι λιγο.Φοβερος αθλητης και οπως τον ελεγα εγω,θεορατος..!

----------


## vaggan

αντιο θα τον θυμαμαι σαν εναν απο τους πιο γεννετικα προικισμενους μποντυμπιλντερ με το μαγικοτερο καλουπι που περασε εβερ πραγματικα φτιαγμενος γιαυτο και αν ηθελε η αν ειχε τα μεσα αν θελετε θα ηταν ΠΟΛΥΥ ΨΗΛΟΤΕΡΑΑ

----------


## NASSER

Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του. Η προσφορά του και η εμπνευση του για το αθλημα μας θα μείνουν ανεξίτηλο παράδειγμα για μας. Καλο ταξίδι Βασίλη!

Sent from my NEM-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Περιοδικό ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ με τον Βασίλη Γρίβα στο εξώφυλλο. Πρόκειται για το τεύχος Νο 96 – Απρίλιος 1992. Στο ίδιο τεύχος στις σελίδες 64-67 θα δείτε το ρεπορτάζ του αγώνα WABBA Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1991 όπου ο Βασίλης Γρίβας αναδείχτηκε Γενικός Νικητής.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Στο περιοδικό των εκδόσεων ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, Bodybuilding & Fitness τεύχος Νο 21 - Ιούλιος 2017, υπάρχει το παρακάτω αφιέρωμα στον Βασίλη Γρίβα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια φωτογραφία του Βασίλη Γρίβα από το MR Mακεδονία που ειχε αγωνιστεί το 1996 στην Επαγγελματική Open κατηγορία και βγήκε νικητής, αντίπαλος με τον Θοδωρή Αφεντουλίδη και τον Γιαννη Κουνάλη.
Στην φωτογραφία ειναι με τον Βαγγέλη Μοκα και τον Χάρη Κοτσιβό.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια ωραία φωτογραφία του Βασίλη Γρίβα με τον Λεωνίδα Ρηγούτσο.
Είναι από το 1996, από το MR ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ, όπου είχε γίνει μια κατηγορία Best Pro Με χρηματικά έπαθλα 500.000 δρχ . 
Στην κατηγορία αυτή αγωνίστηκαν ο Βασίλης Γρίβας , ο Θοδωρής Αφεντουλίδης, ο Γιαννης Κουνάλης, ο Λεωνίδας Ρηγούτσος.
Φυσικά Γενικός Νικητής ο Γρίβας!

----------


## Polyneikos

Βασίλης Γρίβας - WABBA ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 1991

Στην ηλικία των 21,  Junior , κερδίζει τον Γενικό Τίτλο στο Πρωτάθλημα της  WABBA ΠΕΣΔ, στον Γενικό Τίτλο με τον Τάσο Μώρο, Δημήτρη Ασημομύτη και τον Άκη Κοσυφίδη.

----------


## Polyneikos

Mr Mακεδονία 1996 
Φωτογραφία που αντλήθηκε από το αρχείο του Περικλή Νετέλτσου

O Περικλής Νετέλτσος, με τον νικητής της κατηγορίας Open - Βest Pro, Βασίλη Γρίβα, ενώ διακρίνεται και ο νικητής της βαριάς κατηγορίας Εφήβων, Παναγιώτης Παπαγεωργίου!

----------


## Polyneikos

Και άλλη μια του Βασίλη Γρίβα με τον Περικλή Νετέλτσο!

----------

